# huge ski



## ROCKMAN (Jun 28, 2004)

What a Monster
5o inch musky from Mille Lacs
Pushing that 40lb class
Released unharmed










This was a guide trip with the Rockman and Rich from Bio-Bait and crappie magnet on tues. night. We fished for walleyes and got a monster ski along with some nice eater walleys. Pic below of richs fish. The Hot dogs were on the cooker as the monster hit a #5 shallow running shad in the fire tiger color in 6 ft of water on 6# fire line. At first i thought it was a 26 inch eye, but as the fish got closer to the boat I could tell it was no eye, but a huge ski. As rich tried his best to lift it into the boat I could tell that he was not going to do it on his own so I reached out to give him a hand as the huge monster ski made it's way into the boat. Every ones eyes got as big as a dinner plate when the ski was lowerd to the floor. Rich and myself had to back up when the huge jaws opened, we just wanted to get out of the way of those big teeth. We got the lure out of the ski and took some quick pics of her and released it within a few minutes. She swam off with no hesitation to be caught another day or night by someone else. It is always a great feeling to put back such a beautiful fish as this one truly was. We ended the night with 3 keeper walleyes and the huge monster ski. Thanks for the memory guys. That is truly what it is all about.
The Rockman


----------

